
Is her iWatch Bigger? - augustocamargo
http://prntscr.com/t4m01r
======
eucryphia
I think Ms Garten has petite wrists and has the series 5 44mm watch.

I have 55mm wide wrists, the 42mm case looked big on me.

Big watches are fashionable, perhaps Ms Garten prefers a bigger screen.

I have the chime app on my phone that beeps duo tones on the hour which is all
I need.

------
augustocamargo
Is the iWatch of Yael Garten - Director of Siri Data Science & Engineering -
bigger than the actual models?

------
mchan889
No? This is an odd submission.

